# [gnome 2.22] Centralisation des retours

## razer

Gnome 2.22 a été démasqué en ~arch

Je propose de centraliser les problèmes rencontrés, et je commence :

Plus de numlock clavier activé par défaut, pas trouvé de solution intégrée

Plus de partitions montables par le poste de travail, les partitions système sont toutes absentes, les autres aussi : seuls les périphériques amovibles semblent fonctionner...

Plus de support pour les montages réseau ftp, nfs, sftp (çà me fait super ch... çà   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

Plus d'icônes vectorielles pour pas mal de "places"

Par ailleurs, pas de grandes nouveautés visibles au premier abord, mise à part les fonctionnalités sus citées ne fonctionnant plus

Bref, en ce qui me concerne, le bilan n'est franchement pas positif...

----------

## kwenspc

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bref, en ce qui me concerne, le bilan n'est franchement pas positif...

 

C'est pas pour rien qu'il est toujours en ~arch  :Wink: 

T'emballes pas, les problèmes cités sont amha un problème de packaging (ebuild pas tip top). Ça peut nettement s'améliorer si tu fais un retour de bug aux devs.

----------

## razer

Oui, j'aurais dû préciser : le bilan n'est pour l'instant pas franchement positif

----------

## anigel

 *razer wrote:*   

> Plus de support pour les montages réseau ftp, nfs, sftp (çà me fait super ch... çà   )

 

Ca c'est quand même la grosse nouveauté de cette version de gnome : l'abandon de la couche gnome-vfs (alleluia). Les protocoles anciennement supportés par gnome-vfs n'ont peut-être pas encore été tous portés sur la nouvelle version, mais ça progressera probablement très vite.

 *razer wrote:*   

> Par ailleurs, pas de grandes nouveautés visibles au premier abord, mise à part les fonctionnalités sus citées ne fonctionnant plus
> 
> Bref, en ce qui me concerne, le bilan n'est franchement pas positif...

 

No comment.

----------

## kopp

Bon, j'utilise pas la suite entière mais seulement certain paquet, mais je note un truc tout con qui a enfin était corrigé : la fenetre de deconnexion qui changeait de forme avant a enfin été corrigée.

Pour les histoires des icones dans le poste de travail, ça me dérange pas vu que je ne m'en servais pas donc j'ai pas cherché à trouver l'origine. Idem pour le numlock, étant sur un laptop. Pour les icones, je ne sais pas...

----------

## bivittatus

Pour le numlock, j'ai aussi été surpris au début...seulement, après vérification, je n'avais plus numlockx d'installé  :Shocked: 

Alors, j'ai choisi la méthode ultra-kamikaze: j'ai réinstallé numlockx et je l'ai remis dans mon "sessions"  :Embarassed: 

J'avoue que ça a solutionné mon problème...et j'espère que ça solutionnera le tien!!!  :Very Happy:  Même si je suppose que tu as déjà du vérifier...

----------

## Desintegr

Mes problèmes rencontrés :

 - le Raccourcis Clavier configurable pour le Dossier personnel ne fonctionne plus (j'ai un workaround pour ceux qui sont intéressés)

 - plus d'aperçu pour les fichiers textes dans Nautilus

 - le nouveau module DVB (télévision numérique) pour Totem ne fonctionne pas correctement : la vidéo est saccadée et il n'y a pas de son (le problème concerne plutôt GStreamer que Totem)

 - le point de montage Fuse .gvfs n'est pas démonté lors de la fermeture d'une session. Ceci pose problème lors de la réouverture d'une session : impossible d'ouvrir les fichiers pour les points de montage FTP, etc.

 - impossible d'utiliser sound-juicer, il me dit qu'il n'y pas de profil pour l'encodage, je clique sur le bouton changer de profil puis segfault.

 - gdm qui segfault à l'arrêt de la machine (et fichier gdm.pid non trouvé) (problème présent également avec GNOME 2.20)

J'attends la version 2.20.1 qui taggée aujourd'hui pour voir si quelques-uns de ces bugs sont corrigés, sinon je vais commencer à reporter.

Si quelqu'un pouvait déjà confirmer mes problèmes, ça serait bien  :Razz: .

----------

## Mickael

alors cette révision 1 ça donne quoi ?

EDIT : Vous avez essayer les options composites de metacity 2.22 c'est ici

----------

## Desintegr

La révision 1 arrive petit à petit dans Portage.

Le problème du raccourci pour le dossier personnel est réglé.

Pour le composite, j'ai essayé, mais il semble y avoir un problème avec le pilote NVIDIA. Le redimensionnement de gnome-terminal est très lent avec le composite activé. J'ai testé avec le pilote nouveau et je n'avais pas ce problème.

----------

## razer

Petit Up en ce qui me concerne :

La release 1 arrive par étape

J'ai réglé mon problème de connexion vers sftp et ftp. J'ai par ailleurs expérimenté fuse associé à gvfs, et c'est pas mal du tout. Par ailleurs, le nouveau système de keyring ne demande plus le mot de passe même quand il était déjà stocké (cool, un bug de moins), et la connexion ftp est enfin stable

Par contre, je trouve le fait de ne plus avoir les partitions du /etc/fstab avec une option "user" dans le poste de travail est rgressif, tout comme l'accès vers les connexions paramétrées dans gnome, uniquement via les bookmarks de nautilus : pas vraiment pratique. C'était bien pratique aussi d'avoir certaines partitions internes visibles sur le bureau, comme anciennement avec hal/gnomevfs

Il y a néanmoins des trucs appréciables, pour exemple la nouvelle fenêtre de progression copie/déplacement de nautilus

----------

## Trapamoosch

Le bilan est plutôt positif pour moi. 

Pas de souci à la migration.

Le support du composite dans Metacity est à mon avis un plus pour ceux qui, comme moi, veulent des effets discrets sans devoir installer/configurer compiz. Ça fonctionne très bien sur mon laptop (chipset graphique Intel), par contre ça semble être un peu lent sur ma radeon 9600 (driver libre radeon) (à vérifier sur le long terme).

Le fait de pouvoir monter son appareil photo via gphoto2, plus besoin de logiciel annexe pour récupérer ses photos.

Pour les petits soucis/reproches :

Nautilus intègre des options pour savoir que faire lors de l'insertion d'une clef usb, DVD vierge, etc... ("Gestion des supports"). Pourquoi ont-ils laissé les préférences des "Périphériques et médias amovibles", qui me semblent un peu redondantes maintenant ?

Le fait d'activer le compositing de Metacity fait que les boutons de la liste des fenêtres ne clignotent plus (par exemple si je reçois un message dans amsn alors que la fenêtre de conversation est minimisée, je ne le vois plus comme avant).

Au niveau des "Réglages du clavier simplifiés" (http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.22/#sect:control-center), je pense qu'ils auraient pu aller plus loin en regroupant aussi la gestion des raccourcis claviers au même endroit.

----------

## daiji

Bilan positif pour cette migration !

Un petit problème tout de même, le keyring ne se débloque pas automatiquement... (Zut, moi qui attendais ça avec impatience)

Sinon je suis d'accord avec Trapamoosch: 

Pk avoir deux fois les préférences pour les médias amovibles ?

 Les raccourcis aurais en effet pu aller avec la configuration du clavier

----------

## Desintegr

Chose étrange, depuis le passage au noyau 2.6.25, le raccourci clavier pour monter le volume fonctionne très mal... quand j'augmente le volume, des fois, il le monte, des fois il le baisse...

Idem si j'utilise la molette sur l'icône du volume dans le panel.

Coïncidence ? Je ne sais pas trop.

----------

## kopp

Dans les trucs bizarre, depuis la mise à jour, nautilus aime bien ouvrir deux fois la fenêtre quand je branche un média amovible... un peu relou quand je branche mon disque externe qui a plusieurs partitions ...

----------

## Mickael

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Dans les trucs bizarre, depuis la mise à jour, nautilus aime bien ouvrir deux fois la fenêtre quand je branche un média amovible... un peu relou quand je branche mon disque externe qui a plusieurs partitions ...

 

petit workaround, désactiver l'option de lecture automatique ou navigation (plutôt) lors de la connection d'un périphérique amovible.

----------

## kopp

 *Mickael wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Dans les trucs bizarre, depuis la mise à jour, nautilus aime bien ouvrir deux fois la fenêtre quand je branche un média amovible... un peu relou quand je branche mon disque externe qui a plusieurs partitions ... 
> 
> petit workaround, désactiver l'option de lecture automatique ou navigation (plutôt) lors de la connection d'un périphérique amovible.

 

Effectivement, ça annule le problème... enfin, ça le contourne quoi. Quelqu'un a fait une recherche sur le soucis pour en savoir l'origine ? Moi, j'ai la flemme :p

----------

## UB|K

j'ai l'impression que c'est lié au fait que nautilus se met à gérer le montage des périfs et du coup fait doublon avec g-v-m...

hypothèse basée sur la présence de cette option (dans gconf):

"/apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount_open"

du coup, pour ceux qui ne veulent aucune fenêtre qui s'ouvre au branchement d'un média amovible, il faut décocher cette option en plus de celle dans la config de g-v-m.

----------

## daiji

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Chose étrange, depuis le passage au noyau 2.6.25, le raccourci clavier pour monter le volume fonctionne très mal... quand j'augmente le volume, des fois, il le monte, des fois il le baisse...
> 
> Idem si j'utilise la molette sur l'icône du volume dans le panel.
> 
> Coïncidence ? Je ne sais pas trop.

 

Pareil chez moi! Un peu gênant tout de même !

----------

## kopp

Pas de problème avec mes touches de volumes et noyau 2.6.25

----------

## Animatrix

J'ai deux problèmes gênants :

- GDM : à chaque démarrage : j'ai un message  *Quote:*   

> Dernière connexion le ....

 

Il ne s'enlève qu'en le validant et empêche donc le système de continuer à démarrer, plutôt chiant quand on n'est pas toujours à coté du pc.

J'ai bien essayé de partir d'une nouvelle conf, mais rien...

- Dans Gnome, le temps de chargement des applications est affreusement long

Cela concerne gnome-terminal, totem...

Pourtant je vois bien que le système ne réfléchi pas, on dirait qu'il attend[/quote] (quoi ??).

J'ai aussi essayé une nouvelle conf, mais idem  :Sad: 

----------

## Desintegr

 *daiji wrote:*   

> Pareil chez moi! Un peu gênant tout de même !

 

Si tu veux j'ai un workaround qui permet de controler le volume avec le raccourcis clavier correctement.

Par contre, la petite fenêtre d'affichage du volume ne s'affiche pas avec ce workaround, mais c'est tout de même mieux.

Cependant, je ne sais toujours pas d'où ça vient et j'ai la flemme de recompiler un 2.6.24.

As-tu réessayé avec un 2.6.24 ?

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> - GDM : à chaque démarrage : j'ai un message  *Quote:*   Dernière connexion le .... 
> 
> Il ne s'enlève qu'en le validant et empêche donc le système de continuer à démarrer, plutôt chiant quand on n'est pas toujours à coté du pc.
> 
> J'ai bien essayé de partir d'une nouvelle conf, mais rien...

 

Il passe tous les jours dans le forum.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5066049.html#5066049

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> - Dans Gnome, le temps de chargement des applications est affreusement long
> 
> Cela concerne gnome-terminal, totem...Pourtant je vois bien que le système ne réfléchi pas, on dirait qu'il attend

 

Vérifie que fichier /etc/hosts possède bien les lignes pour la machine locale.

----------

## daiji

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si tu veux j'ai un workaround qui permet de controler le volume avec le raccourcis clavier correctement.
> 
> Par contre, la petite fenêtre d'affichage du volume ne s'affiche pas avec ce workaround, mais c'est tout de même mieux.
> ...

 

Avec un 2.24 ça marche impéc. J'ai installé le 2.6.25 pour test, je l'utilise pas en temps normal, on verra comment ça se résoud à l'avenir.

----------

## kopp

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Pas de problème avec mes touches de volumes et noyau 2.6.25

 

En fait j'ai p'tet parlé un peu vite... hier ça me faisait n'imp. Auj ça semble fonctionner mais j'ai pas de musique qui tourne. Est ce que ça déconne que quand il y a de la musique qui fonctionne ?

----------

## Desintegr

Non chez moi ça fait n'importe quoi avec où sans musique.

----------

## Animatrix

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Il passe tous les jours dans le forum.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5066049.html#5066049

 

Merci pour le lien  :Smile: 

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Vérifie que fichier /etc/hosts possède bien les lignes pour la machine locale.

 

Il semble bon :

 *Quote:*   

> 127.0.0.1       localhost gentoo
> 
> ::1             localhost

 

----------

